# Pointer are not use in JAVA



## hytechpro (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi,

Why Pointer is not use in the Java. Because java is OOP.

Thanks:


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

hytechpro said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why Pointer is not use in the Java. Because java is OOP.
> 
> Thanks:


Acutrally almost everything is a pointer in java you just cant control it directly like you can in C++. C++ have the philosphy that let the user do anything you want. Java took the philsophy that we cant trust the coder to make good code so we going to limit how much control they have.

Linked lists, trees and any thing you can do with pointers in C++ you can still do in java it just done a little differently.


----------

